# Today a Sigmoidoscopy!



## thome (Oct 4, 2001)

Another test. I have read some of the accounts from people here. I have to say I am really stressed about this one. NO sedation!T


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I've had one of these no sedation.It really was not that bad. It wasn't something I'd want to do everyday, but it was more of a pressure, uncomfortable thing than painful.They don't go as far and it does not last nearly as long.K.


----------



## thome (Oct 4, 2001)

Thanks for your info Kathleen. I really appreciate having this board to talk to people in the same position as me.T


----------



## 19069 (Aug 30, 2005)

I had pain with my flex. sig., but I also had active ulcerations and bleeding (from UC) at the time, which I am certain was the reason for the pain. My doc was very compassionate when she saw how much it hurt and cancelled the procedure half way through.She sent me to a GI who re-scheduled me for a colonoscopy with sedation (which didn't hurt one bit).On the other hand, my dad recently had a flex sig as part of a routine colon cancer screening. It didn't hurt him at all! He said it went well. I hope it goes well for you! Let your doctor know you are nervous & hopefully, they will monitor you and keep you comfy (I hear sometimes they do give valium in the office if you get a ride pre-arranged). You can always ask ahead of time...


----------



## thome (Oct 4, 2001)

Well I just finished the fleet enema. No where near as bad as the prep for colonostomy. I hope I did it right? I am off now for the sigmoidoscopy. I'll let you know how it goes. Thanks for the repliesT


----------



## thome (Oct 4, 2001)

It wasn't so bad. Uncomfortable but no pain. An interesting side note. The nurse who examed me before the sig, asked if I had very quick childbirths. I did have two, 11/2 hour and the second under an hour. Apparently your body doesn't produce the hormones fast enough to prepare your muscles for childbirth, causing damage to the muscles!







And all this time I have bragged about how easy it was to have kids! Now maybe it wasn't so great afterall! Rectal prolaspe the result. I am going to swallow plastic markers on Sunday and go and be X-rayed every morning next week to see why everything moves so slow, or it is blocking up in me somewhere. T


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I'm glad the test went OK. Hopefully they will find a way to make you feel much better soon.K.


----------



## thome (Oct 4, 2001)

I am on my third day of the marker test. I saw my GI today. He says even if they do or don't find anything physically causing chronic constipation I will probably need surgery for my rectal prolaspe. They just might have to do something else at the same time, so I don't end up right where I started, constiaptied and straining too much. Has anyone had the surgery to fix a rectal prolaspe? Is there any other way to fix it? Any info would be a great help.T


----------



## thome (Oct 4, 2001)

So today I had an Baraem Enema. The prep was worse than the colonostomy's and the sigmoidoscopy prep. I was up all night, nausas, rectal bleeding, and I am just so weak. The test was uncomfortable and now I am straining to get the Beream out of my body, more bleeding. I was told it would cause constipation! Great just what I needed.







I just want to give up eating. I am so tired of all of this. Now I wait for the Doctors to call me. Rectal Prolaspe is a bad as ever, one day was really bad I wasn't sure I was going to be able to push everything back in.







T


----------

